# [SOLVED] Will my CPU Fan fit into a case I'm looking to buy?



## Company (Jun 10, 2014)

Hello guys,

I'm looking to buy a Zalman Z12 Plus case, and on their website they state that the CPU cooler shouldn't not exceed 160mm. The HYPER 212 EVO I have has 159mm on the CM site. Is this cutting it a bit too short or are Zalman calculating their number to allow for enough legroom for ventilation?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Will my CPU Fan fit into a case I'm looking to buy?*

I don't know how Zalman determines the advertised dimensions but the cooler going by shouldn't not exceed 160mm would indicate it should fit.


----------



## Company (Jun 10, 2014)

*Re: Will my CPU Fan fit into a case I'm looking to buy?*

Thanks a lot! The dimensions of the case itself are

215(W) x 470(H) x 480(D) mm / 8.4(W) x 18.5(H) x 18.8(D) inch

so I think I'll be fine with that much width of the case itself.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Best of luck.


----------

